

Guyhaus: Dude Supplies Delivered Automatically - citadrianne
http://www.betabeat.com/2011/05/11/coming-soon-dude-supplies-delivered-automatically/

======
hugh3
Not a bad idea! I'd pay a little for the convenience of never having to worry
about these things again.

------
adrianparsons
I <3 automation. Not having to do boring tasks over and over again is awesome.

